# New Hampshire Highland Games



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

What a rainy weekend! But the spirits weren't dampened! The Highland Games were great. The smells of all sorts of food filled the air as did the sound of drummers and pipes. The mountain was very misty with very light winds and occasional rain. The official kick off saw the gathering of the mass bands.









and a parade leaving the feild following the ceremony.










more photos to follow!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Additional photos










Massed bands counter-march










Bands entering the field










Still more bands entering










Mist covering ther mountains.

Wolfwood and I spent a pretty good weekend together.







Both Outbacks nestled into the trees at Loon Mountain Family Campground. Saturday we talked over the campfire till the wee morning hours. Truly a fantastic time. Call it a mini-rally if you will. If this is anything like a regular rally I can barely wait! Thanks Wolfie and KB for a great weekend!









Eric, Tina, Brandon and Zach.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

I had a great time there too!










Gilligan


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Glad you all had a good time







Great pics thanx.

Man that Gilligan gets around doesn't he









Tami


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Man that Gilligan gets around doesn't he
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that Gilligan is casing out all the rallies before the manufactures rally in 2008.







He said he will be in the Southeast and maybe attend our fall rally.









Leon


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Man, that had to be *LOUD!!!*
But, the weather seems appropriate, in that it provided a good approximation of the Scottish highlands.

Glad to hear you guys had fun, and it would appear, survived each other!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Man, that had to be *LOUD!!!*
> But, the weather seems appropriate, in that it provided a good approximation of the Scottish highlands.
> 
> Glad to here you guys had fun, and it would appear, survived each other!
> ...


 AHHHH! stand-by Doug! Dessert is about to follow!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Standing by...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Man, that had to be *LOUD!!!*
> But, the weather seems appropriate, in that it provided a good approximation of the Scottish highlands.
> 
> Glad to hear you guys had fun, and it would appear, survived each other!
> ...


Bah! 40 pipers plus drummers practicing inside  in a school gymnasium is LOUD....this was outside. Of course, there were 12 bands of 30-40 musicians each (about 400 musicians in total) and a very healthy mtn range to catch & echo the sounds. GLORIOUS NOISE !!!! (but definately not a good place for those who don't care for the Pipes!).

As for the weather - we aim to provide a full sensory experience! And - although some among the less hardy American audience were a wee bit chilled - the pipes, themselves, were quite at home!

Wow - Eric! Good for you catching Gilligan in that crowd!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Man, that had to be *LOUD!!!*
> But, the weather seems appropriate, in that it provided a good approximation of the Scottish highlands.
> 
> Glad to hear you guys had fun, and it would appear, survived each other!
> ...


Bah! 40 pipers plus drummers practicing inside  in a school gymnasium is LOUD....this was outside. Of course, there were 12 bands of 30-40 musicians each (about 400 musicians in total) and a very healthy mtn range to catch & echo the sounds. GLORIOUS NOISE !!!! (but definately not a good place for those who don't care for the Pipes!).

As for the weather - we aim to provide a full sensory experience! And - although some among the less hardy American audience were a wee bit chilled - the pipes, themselves, were quite at home!

Wow - Eric! Good for you catching Gilligan in that crowd!
[/quote]

That dude was stalking me in what he called a south pacific kilt. Sorry piece of woven field grass too. Did'nt cover much...but then again there wasn't much to cover.......heh!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> As for the weather - we aim to provide a full sensory experience! And - although some among the less hardy American audience were a wee bit chilled - the pipes, themselves, were quite at home!


Must of been a B---- to get those pipes tuned, and to keep the drones going. I spoke to a friend of mine today, and he told me his son picked up a 2nd place/played above grade level in I think the MSR, or maybe it was his piob, but I don't remember. He is a grade 3 soloist.

I really wish we were up there. Glad everyone had a good time.

How did KB's band do?

Tim


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> > As for the weather - we aim to provide a full sensory experience! And - although some among the less hardy American audience were a wee bit chilled - the pipes, themselves, were quite at home!
> 
> 
> Must of been a B---- to get those pipes tuned, and to keep the drones going. I spoke to a friend of mine today, and he told me his son picked up a 2nd place/played above grade level in I think the MSR, or maybe it was his piob, but I don't remember. He is a grade 3 soloist.
> ...


yes - tuning was - uh - not fun. Was also a bit of a trick to keep the rain out of the drones.... KB's band (Grade 5) was 9th out of 15. Not great but not unexpected, either. But the Grade 4 band was 3rd and the school took Grade 1 & Grade 2 Pipers of Day ... VERY exciting! Manchester, CT Fire & Police was there.....how come they weren't with you guys! Almost asked 'em....

Congrats to your friend's son! That's quite an accomplishment.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Manchester, CT Fire & Police was there.....how come they weren't with you guys!


Well, I was camping this weekend with the guys I work with, not the guys I pipe with, and around my band, we don't mention that "other" band the you mentioned. Actually, my PM refers to them as that *CENSORED* Manchester band. Of course they can't be confused with The Manchester Pipe Band.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> > Manchester, CT Fire & Police was there.....how come they weren't with you guys!
> 
> 
> Well, I was camping this weekend with the guys I work with, not the guys I pipe with, and around my band, we don't mention that "other" band the you mentioned. Actually, my PM refers to them as that *CENSORED* Manchester band. Of course they can't be confused with The Manchester Pipe Band.


Oops! Forgive me Tim, I knew not of what I spoke .... guess this is just evidence that I have now been out of CT long enough ... YAHOO! (oops. Did I say that out loud?)


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> YAHOO! (oops. Did I say that out loud?)


I won't tell anyone.









Tim


----------

